# How do you keep your fermenter cold? Ex. lager



## abefroman (Jun 29, 2011)

How do you keep your fermenter cold? For example when making lager?

TIA


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm thinking if you don't have a way to refrigerate it you may want to stick to ale's until you do. I went down to the used and recycled appliance place in town and bought an old work frig for $40


----------



## ChuckE (Jul 4, 2011)

A frig from Craigslist with a Ranco 111000 temp controller.


----------

